

Raising Money From Top Tier VC Firms Means Less Than You Think - mschonfeld
http://alexstechthoughts.com/post/55694706169/raising-money-from-top-tier-vc-firms-means-less-than

======
ironchef
I would suggest if you're simply looking at VC firms as a means to get
financial capital you're ignoring a large amount of what they can do for you.

~~~
Ataub24
The post is more about the obsession with getting top tier VC names in your
round rather than finding a specific investor from a less popular VC or
investing fund that gets your biz better. Investors can be great and helpful-
but in the end of the day don't obsess with getting a specific name on your
cap table- obsess with building a great company.

~~~
ironchef
Sorry... part of what I was implying is that the top tier VC firms often have
a lot more to offer in what would help to build a great company (better talent
networks, better advising, better ins with potential customers, etc).

That isn't to say you should obsess with them; however, if the chances are
higher that they'll help you build a better business than you probably should
pursue them.

~~~
Ataub24
true. at dwolla we've taken from USV, AH and other great VC's. They have
helped tremendously. It's just not the end all and be all. Product is above
all and VC's can help shape it but just a PSA that people shouldn't obsess.

